# (April Fool) DBSTalk will be changing ownership and name!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

After much consideration, we have decided to hand DBSTalk over to Bob Haller. We think Bob will do an excellent job running the new "HallerTalk.Com. 

It's been a pleasure serving you!

Sincerely,

April F


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

D'oh!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

You know, I was prepared for a situation like this, Chris. Fortunately, I had www.realdbstalk.com ready in the wings.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This is GOD news!  Thins can only impruove from now on.

Congradulasions to Bob Haller. I look farward to seeing grate things in the futture. I think one of the first impruvements shuld be a sight name change to www.*****&moan.com Perhap I can be a modderater now.

Thank to you Chris for all your hard wrok. I hope you can find something perductive to do with all lhe spare time you be havving.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nick... I thing yer spel chequer is broke.

Chris... you couldn't even wait for one hour into April 1st? :lol:


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

_*Who is the April Fool? NOT BOB!*_


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Richard King said:


> Nick... I thing yer spel chequer is broke.
> 
> Chris... you couldn't even wait for one hour into April 1st? :lol:


I jus wnted to tel everybdy that all Dish DVR's ar pies of Sht.

Hey, thats my opinon.

Bob

Maybe you should change the domain of DBSTALK to SlamDish.com in honor of Mr. Haller being the new owner ;>)

John


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Mike500 said:


> _*Who is the April Fool? NOT BOB!*_


Mike,

You are absolutely correct Bob is the everyday FOOL. This is his day to be sane and lucid, tommorrow he can go back to being the anti Dish Shrill that he is.

John


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Got me Chris.. up till the April F signature..


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

HarryD said:


> Got me Chris.. up till the April F signature..


  Just a little playful banter. I hope this doesn't turn into a Bob bashing thread. :sure:

Hey Bob, don't be offended. Just a little fun at your expense.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

You know what? E* sucks. I'm moving to D* TODAY. I'm sick of being Charlie's whipping boy. My 921 has ruined my life. Constant tinkering and reboots have killed my love life and interrupted my quality time with my kids as I struggle to get this POS to work. Due to all the porn he's also showing, I've had to enter rehab for my sex addiction, and I can't afford to pay both my Extra Innings subscription and my therapy bills. If this keeps up, I may have to move to Botswana and start raising llamas are something to refind my center...

or not.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Chris this is WONDERFUL! My wife says that april fools day is my annual holiday

Tonight atr job #2 I am hitting management good Telling them a super wallmart has bought N hills village and tearing it down

I work 2 nites a week stocking shelves at festival foods for exercise. Getting paid for weight lifting skids of pop and other caloric junk foods!

Chris seriously how much do you want for the site? It could be FUN!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill R said:


> Chris,
> 
> Is that suppose to be funny? To me, it is an insult!


Bill and his thin skin, this is all in good fun, relax laugh and get over it. :hurah:  :lol:


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob,

The comment about me WAS an insult. It has been removed by Chris.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Whatever like I said bill and his thin skin. this was all in good fun. Some people cant take a joke

ONCE I TAKE OVER THINGS WILL REALLY CHANGE


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

AAAAA! Chris I'll give you $10 more than Bob H. will give you......


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Actually I won 5K on the pa lottery not long ago. Chris are you interested?

Lets see if anyone can outbid me


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Ladies and gentleman, boys and girls... I boldly present to you:

Bob Haller gettin jiggy with Dish Network.

http://sixflags.com/

Click on "It's Playtime!" and turn on your speakers. 
I swear to god this is Bob Haller live and in the flesh.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Unthinkable said:


> Ladies and gentleman, boys and girls... I boldly present to you:
> 
> Bob Haller gettin jiggy with Dish Network.


Holy crap! You're right! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

HEY I LIKE THAT!! Better if it had been disney


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Have you ever noticed that Bob doesn't show his location? 
.......................................  .......................................
Could it be because he doesn't want anyone to know where 
he lives for fear other irate Dish subs will think he is their tit-
ular leader, showing up and dumping their crapped-out IRD 
offerings on his doorstep like a bunch of wild-eyed fanatical 
arabs seeking an ever-elusive, perhaps non-existent Mecca?
..........................[/COLOR :new_cussi ..........................
.............................___:bowdown:___.............................

Visions of an OCD Richard Dreyfuss in CE3K come to mind.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ahh I live pittsburgh pa. Actually within a minute of Mc Intyre square off mc knight road, very close to ross park and northway mall.

I have net some local folks from forums. If anyone wants to meet thats great,

Bill R want to come visit?


----------

